# Igloo yearly factory blowout sale!



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

I just got back from the igloo factory store to buy a cooler. The security guard told me that they will be having their yearly igloo factory blowout sale September 19-21. I called and confirmed with igloo as well. I know there has been a few threads in the past asking about this, but I got the dates from the people who work there. Just thought I'd give y'all a heads up

S4l


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

The last one I got from there started cracking on the inside Ive got holes all in it, sad thing is I've used it one time...


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Sugar Land YAK said:


> The last one I got from there started cracking on the inside Ive got holes all in it, sad thing is I've used it one time...


So THAT'S a factory blow out


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

My SIL got one from the factory and it leaked.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Igloos are POS. I have about 6 different models and they are all POS, but they are WAY cheaper than a Yeti


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Ok guys, pretty sure I posted to inform the guys who like igloos, not another thread to b**** about coolers. 

None of mine have been POS, you must suck at using coolers


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

saltwater4life said:


> Ok guys, pretty sure I posted to inform the guys who like igloos, not another thread to b**** about coolers.
> 
> None of mine have been POS, *you must suck at using coolers*


lol


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

No drain plugs either......maybe they are getting rid of the seconds and thirds


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

saltwater4life said:


> Ok guys, pretty sure I posted to inform the guys who like igloos, not another thread to b**** about coolers.
> 
> None of mine have been POS, you must suck at using coolers


Well the **** thing didnt come with any directions. Im pretty sure it was scratch and dent model tho. Walmart rejects


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

The super tough we got today just has one scuff on the top of the lid and that's it


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

saltwater4life said:


> Ok guys, pretty sure I posted to inform the guys who like igloos, not another thread to b**** about coolers.
> 
> None of mine have been POS, you must suck at using coolers


Lol. Must spread....


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

saltwater4life said:


> Ok guys, pretty sure I posted to inform the guys who like igloos, not another thread to b**** about coolers.
> 
> None of mine have been POS, you must suck at using coolers


I said they were cheaper than Yetis.....So for the money they aight. Could do better on the hinges and latches. Maybe you could show me how to properly lift and close a lid on an igloo? Pretty much all you need to know right? Get a tissue.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I said they were cheaper than Yetis.....


Oh nay nay you said a lot more than that lmao.



> Igloos are POS. I have about 6 different models and they are all POS, but they are WAY cheaper than a Yeti


By the way, OP...what did you pay for the Super Tough cooler?

TH


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Oh nay nay you said a lot more than that lmao.
> 
> By the way, OP...what did you pay for the Super Tough cooler?
> 
> TH


 I will sell you all of my igloos for half of retail.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> Oh nay nay you said a lot more than that lmao.
> 
> By the way, OP...what did you pay for the Super Tough cooler?
> 
> TH


I got the super tough 120 for $67 at igloo factory, the super tough STX 120 was $89 I think, give for take 5. Stellar deal, it's gonna get scratched up anyways, why not buy with one already on it for a good 30-40 off


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Mine is $5, LOVE IT! Seriously, all I have is igloos, hinges about all I change.


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

saltwater4life said:


> I got the super tough for $67 at igloo factory, the super tough STX was $89 I think, give for take 5. Stellar deal, it's gonna get scratched up anyways, why not buy with one already on it for a good 30-40 off


Did they have a bunch of them? Or just a couple?


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Where is this "igloo factory store" located?


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

I-10 just west of Katy. North side of freeway across from Room Store megaplex. Can't miss the exit, it's Igloo Road.

http://www.igloocoolers.com/Contact-Us


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Outside of Katy.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

they offer s.s. hinges and latches now, 

so when you go to the igloo store you can get $30 worth of hardware for your $20 cooler, then you will look really cool and life will be all rainbows and butterflies...


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

Joe Fish said:


> Did they have a bunch of them? Or just a couple?


I got the last regular super tough 120, they had about 3 or 4 super tough STX 120's and 1 STX 165 I believe. I handful of Yukon on wheels and a Yukon 165 for around $270 which is awesome deal. ALOT of 165 marine with the wood and rope handles.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> they offer s.s. hinges and latches now,
> 
> so when you go to the igloo store you can get $30 worth of hardware for your $20 cooler, then you will look really cool and life will be all rainbows and butterflies...


The s.s. latches and s.s. hinges were $4 each


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

I made latches for my igloos using sections of tie down strap Velcro and gorilla glue. Seals my 120 tight. I kept 75% of my ice on a weekend trip to junction.... here's how:
120 at is solely an "ice" chest taken out of back of truck.Second ice chest is the beverage cooler that travels around the lease in bed of truck. Add ice from "ice" chest to beverage cooler as needed when returning to camp.
Necessity is the mother of invention. Ice is expensive and 20 miles from our deer lease.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

I also spoke to a rep today and they said they will be releasing a green/tan version of the super tough next month geared for the hunters


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

poppadawg said:


> Well the **** thing didnt come with any directions. Im pretty sure it was scratch and dent model tho. Walmart rejects


Directions?????

Kidding right ?!?!?!?!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

poppadawg said:


> Well the **** thing didnt come with any directions.


Surely somewhere in there was a warning not to put your kid in it and latch it closed. Apparently some American shoppers need those warnings.


----------



## sjlara (May 13, 2007)

saltwatersensations said:


> Igloos are POS. I have about 6 different models and they are all POS, but they are WAY cheaper than a Yeti


If they are POS go buy a yeti then lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. >*\\\\\><(


----------



## SSMinnow (May 28, 2009)

*That time of the month?*

Dang did everyone start their menstral cycle today or what? All the guy was trying to do was give a heads up to a possible good deal.....jeeez


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

You can get some pretty good deals at that thing, but really it's just limited-run stuff like the coolers with the big off-road wheels, coolers with logos that they made too many of, (had a bunch from the atlanta olympics that year), and just little lunch-box coolers and such. It's worth going, one way or another. My problem is that they always had it in October on the first weekend I went deer hunting: now they fixed that, they put it on the South zone dove opener... Can't win for losing.

If you want a great deal on the yeti's, they've got them piled up in the women's restroom. Just go ahead and walk on in there and grab what you want.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

My brother is at the sale right now, they have scratch and dent 200q yukon for $200. and brand new 150 Yukon, not scratch and dent, for $200. Now THATS a deal


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

*blowout sale*

went to igloo blow out sale today lots of coolers. got a couple tan and green Yukon to try out. also saw a new model called the sportsman. more yeti like. same latch design and shape etc. but only in 55 qt. I got 150 qt Yukon for $200 tan and green 70 qt Yukon for $185 white 70 qt Yukon for $180 70 qt marine elite ( with stainless hardware) for $40 and 94 qt marine elite for $55 not bad deals if you ask me gonna put Yukon to test this weekend side by side with yeti and see for myself


----------



## popo1984 (Apr 2, 2009)

cominahead said:


> went to igloo blow out sale today lots of coolers. got a couple tan and green Yukon to try out. also saw a new model called the sportsman. more yeti like. same latch design and shape etc. but only in 55 qt. I got 150 qt Yukon for $200 tan and green 70 qt Yukon for $185 white 70 qt Yukon for $180 70 qt marine elite ( with stainless hardware) for $40 and 94 qt marine elite for $55 not bad deals if you ask me gonna put Yukon to test this weekend side by side with yeti and see for myself


I wanted to get a few of those marine elite but I guess you got the last one. None on the shelf when I was there. Said the would restock them in the bin when they get a chance. I didn't feel like waiting around so I got what I had and left.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

A man can never own enough coolers. arrr...arrr...arrrr. Thanks for the reports.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Mr. Breeze said:


> A man can never own enough coolers. arrr...arrr...arrrr. Thanks for the reports.


Yes. Thanks for the reports. I'm still going tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

I picked up a few today on my monthly trip to the office. I have had a Yukon for about a year now and it is a great cooler. I did buy one of the outdoorsman 55's. I'll let y'all know how it retains ice after the weekend. I wish I had taken a picture of the sticker on the outside of it... All you yeti breeders would be upset with all the functions and warranty that your yeti does not! Lol


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Can anyone show pictures of how bad they are damaged?

Thanks


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

did they have a case price on latches and hinges ? I need a 6 week supply


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> did they have a case price on latches and hinges ? I need a 6 week supply


x2.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

The 150 Yukon was a fantastic deal at $200. It's a big heavy cooler, but hopefully it'll be worth the extra weight and size. We'll test it out in Venice next month


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

What did they have similar to a Yeti 35 roadie?


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

Drundel said:


> What did they have similar to a Yeti 35 roadie?


The 55 outdoorsman at this time per the rep. They are working on some smaller and larger version but they have not released anything other than the 55 as of now.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

saltwater4life said:


> My brother is at the sale right now, they have scratch and dent 200q yukon for $200. and brand new 150 Yukon, not scratch and dent, for $200. Now THATS a deal


I'm interested in getting a 200 Qt cooler. I haven't had a chance to look into them much. Does anyone have any thoughts on the 200 qt Yukon vs. the 200 qt Coleman Optimaxx ? ? ? I think the Optimaxx comes with stainless steel hardware. Any reviews on either of these? ?

I'm going to put it on a trailer hitch platform for extra storage when traveling.

I can't get to the factory sale @ Igloo.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

I don't see a 200 quart yukon being made. Do you mean the 250 quart?


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Heading there now to see what the fuss is about.


----------



## Tunaboat1 (Dec 29, 2011)

Just left there, bought these. 72qt super tough $40 reg $99.99. 150qt Yukon $200 reg $579.99. 36qt Marine $18 reg $54.99. Realtree backpack cooler $17 reg $46.99. Great deals to be had. Don't miss out.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I just left too. 

150 qt. Yukon - $200
2 qt beverage cooler - $7
3 gal bev - $3
Small grab and go camo cooler - $7

The 150 Yukons are brand new no blemishes. The 250 is a beast but the floor of the cooler didn't adhere to the foam so it bubbled upward. If I had an offshore boat I would have bought one or two.


----------



## muleherder (Mar 7, 2006)

How much does the 55 Outdoorsman go for?


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Did they have a lot of the 150 quart yukons? Going to head there this afternoon...


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Do they accept debit cards or will I need to stop and get cash before going there?


----------



## Bluiis (Aug 20, 2005)

Bozo said:


> Do they accept debit cards or will I need to stop and get cash before going there?


CC or cash only. Debit card maybe? No checks.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

They took my debit card. 

They were restocking 150s. 

The 55 outdoorsman was around 40-60. Lol, sorry I don't remember.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Man, I wish I was down there. Sounds like some good deals to be had.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Bluiis said:


> CC or cash only. Debit card maybe? No checks.


I just came back to answer my own question since I just got back form there.

Yup, they take Credit Cards. I used my debit card which is a visa. I guess I should have said credit card to begin with.

I think I might put a trolling motor on that 150 Yukon I bought and use it as a flats boat.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

popo1984 said:


> I wanted to get a few of those marine elite but I guess you got the last one. None on the shelf when I was there. Said the would restock them in the bin when they get a chance. I didn't feel like waiting around so I got what I had and left.


The guy I asked said they are doing a complete restock each night. So if you showed up bright and early tomorrow they might have more out. Problem is the are so busy with the blowout sale you probably won't be able to call ahead and ask.



bjones2571 said:


> Did they have a lot of the 150 quart yukons? Going to head there this afternoon...


Tons of the new 150 yukons. But, i was told the shelves were almost emptied by yesterday evening. They will restock them tonight. Like others have said, brand new/$200.00. It's one heavy sob. Molded handles, molded hinges and they allege 14 day ice retention. Great cooler.

I picked up new 150qt Yukon, new 94qt Super Tough, discontinued 60qt TX flag roller cooler and new Realtree hard liner 48 can. $330.00. Hell, the Yukon alone retails for close to $600.00.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

mrau said:


> The guy I asked said they are doing a complete restock each night. So if you showed up bright and early tomorrow they might have more out. Problem is the are so busy with the blowout sale you probably won't be able to call ahead and ask.
> 
> Tons of the new 150 yukons. But, i was told the shelves were almost emptied by yesterday evening. They will restock them tonight. Like others have said, brand new/$200.00. It's one heavy sob. Molded handles, molded hinges and they allege 14 day ice retention. Great cooler.
> 
> I picked up new 150qt Yukon, new 94qt Super Tough, discontinued 60qt TX flag roller cooler and new Realtree hard liner 48 can. $330.00. Hell, the Yukon alone retails for close to $600.00.


I got there at around 11:30 am. There is an Igloo road exit and it is north of I-10. If you are going west on I-10 you will see the Love's truck stop on Pederson Rd and the next exit is Igloo Rd..Make the second right and the entrance is on the SE end of the long warehouse. They had plenty of stuff but I just bought a 2 gallon cooler (yellow with red top) for $7. They give you a sheet to check off your items and they have large bins on meals if you are buy a bunch of large coolers.

If you are a Coca Cola collector they have many Coke tote coolers and if you went to Ohio State they have some bigger ones as pictured. They take cash or credit cards.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

This thing was massive.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

mrau said:


> The guy I asked said they are doing a complete restock each night. So if you showed up bright and early tomorrow they might have more out. Problem is the are so busy with the blowout sale you probably won't be able to call ahead and ask.
> 
> Tons of the new 150 yukons. But, i was told the shelves were almost emptied by yesterday evening. They will restock them tonight. Like others have said, brand new/$200.00. It's one heavy sob. Molded handles, molded hinges and they allege 14 day ice retention. Great cooler.
> 
> I picked up new 150qt Yukon, new 94qt Super Tough, discontinued 60qt TX flag roller cooler and new Realtree hard liner 48 can. $330.00. Hell, the Yukon alone retails for close to $600.00.


Mrau, glad you could get down there and take advantage of the sale as well. And you're right, that Yukon 150 is a beast, and filled, that ain't moving, well at least I'm not gonna try. That 250 is 100 lb just by itself! Imagine if it was loaded with tuna and ice?! Or quartered deer and ice, or anything for that matter! That baby wouldn't move if you wanted it to!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

JFolm said:


> This thing was massive.


And that exact very one is on my back porch now... :biggrin:

looked to be the best of the 3...

A


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

We need a picture with something in it so we can see the scale.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

bjones2571 said:


> We need a picture with something in it so we can see the scale.


Item Weight: 92 lbs. 
Item Weight: 41.7kg
Exterior Dimensions: 56.86" L x 25.49" W x 26.12" H
Exterior Dimensions: 144.424cm L x 64.745cm W x 66.345cm H
Interior Dimensions (bottom): 43.4" L x 17.2" W x 19.0" H


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

lordbater said:


> Item Weight: 92 lbs.
> Item Weight: 41.7kg
> Exterior Dimensions: 56.86" L x 25.49" W x 26.12" H
> Exterior Dimensions: 144.424cm L x 64.745cm W x 66.345cm H
> Interior Dimensions (bottom): 43.4" L x 17.2" W x 19.0" H


Like I said, we need a picture with something in it to see the scale. :brew:


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

bjones2571 said:


> Like I said, we need a picture with something in it to see the scale. :brew:


Well I'm not carrying it around with me, and I didn't snap a pic earlier.

I'll drive through the hood and see how many dead hookers I can fit in there..

A


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

lordbater said:


> And that exact very one is on my back porch now... :biggrin:
> 
> looked to be the best of the 3...
> 
> A


How does it feel to know that my meat hooks have already man handled it?


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

JFolm said:


> How does it feel to know that my meat hooks have already man handled it?


It was obviously too big for you..
plus, it got a good douching on the way home..


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

saltwater4life said:


> Mrau, glad you could get down there and take advantage of the sale as well. And you're right, that Yukon 150 is a beast, and filled, that ain't moving, well at least I'm not gonna try. That 250 is 100 lb just by itself! Imagine if it was loaded with tuna and ice?! Or quartered deer and ice, or anything for that matter! That baby wouldn't move if you wanted it to!


I can't believe the deal I got. That 150 is definitely a beast. If they made a 200 I'd have possibly bought it. But the next step up right now is the 250, and that monster could be a boat. Slap on a trolling motor and off you go. It's really geared more to deep sea guys.

Now I haven't had time to verify the 14 day ice retention claim, but that 150 Yukon did decide to do the 80mph test. It forced it's way up front, forced my foot down so the truck was doing 80mph, and then it threw itself out of the truck. Barely a scratch.

If anyone reading this thinks it sounds ridiculous, it is. I'm making fun of an 80mph claim from a Yeti thread.

The bottom line is they have a great sale going. And the coolers aren't just made in America, they are made in our own back yard. And they employ a ton of our neighbors. And I kept stumbling over the Igloo employees while I was there. Every one of them was extremely helpful and receptive to any questions I had. Tomorrow is the last day of the sale and being a Saturday might be a nightmare, but if you can get out there, it's a win-win for everybody.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

lordbater said:


> It was obviously too big for you..
> plus, it got a good douching on the way home..


Since I don't have an offshore boat, yes that is too much cooler for me. Believe me, I tried justifying it my friend. Plus it would take up half of my truck bed.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

WOW... What a deal. I would love to have a set of those.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

JFolm said:


> Since I don't have an offshore boat, yes that is too much cooler for me. Believe me, I tried justifying it my friend. Plus it would take up half of my truck bed.


I had a ?36qt? Coleman in the bed, the behind the cab toolbox, a spare, the bolt to the frame part of a trailer hitch and 2 cases of bottled soda, I had to pile it on top of everything and strap it down.. Needless to say, I wasn't planning on buying a 250qt cooler..

Poor little S10.. I'm going to have to invite people fishing just to help get the empty cooler in the boat, it's all my scrawny *** could do to get it in the truck..

A


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

You should have thrown it all in the cooler!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

JFolm said:


> You should have thrown it all in the cooler!


I bet it wouldn't have blown out at 80.

That and it's just not safe to tow anything that fast, even an s10...

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Anybody know what time they open tomorrow? Going to stop by after a teal hunt in the rain!


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

I wonder if that big 250 summamabich fully loaded would jumped overboard going 80? If yetis can fly out like a paper cup, then that 250s gotta have some super power then


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

sotx23 said:


> Anybody know what time they open tomorrow? Going to stop by after a teal hunt in the rain!


20 minutes I believe. It was 0800 yesterday.



saltwater4life said:


> I wonder if that big 250 summamabich fully loaded would jumped overboard going 80? If yetis can fly out like a paper cup, then that 250s gotta have some super power then


 I think the Yukons secret are those magical reversible skid pads on the bottom. Mine has been automatically switching its pads from non-skid to the slippery mode based on the given conditions. I haven't had to use a socket on them yet.


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

hahah however i really do like that feature, when we go to Venice next month im going to switch them to slippery side so we can slide in and out of the bed of truck. But I tell you what, if we end up just leaving it in the back of the truck, im going to be locking it down. It may grow some feets and run away!


----------

